# Attention WA members



## Mavis (29 September 2010)

We get very few Eastern state investment firms coming to the West with their investment strategies and investment idea's so i thought i would let all the WA, namely Perth members, know there is a free seminar on at the Novotel tomorrow night at 6:30pm (St. Georges Terrace). JB Global will be a talking about their latest capital protected investments and strategies. 

I have been reviewing capital protected leveraged investments which can be used in Super. They have one which seems to meet my requirements. 

I Look forward to catching up with any members for a beer afterwards.


----------



## Mavis (29 September 2010)

Mavis said:


> We get very few Eastern state investment firms coming to the West with their investment strategies and investment idea's so i thought i would let all the WA, namely Perth members, know there is a free seminar on at the Novotel tomorrow night at 6:30pm (St. Georges Terrace). JB Global will be a talking about their latest capital protected investments and strategies.
> 
> I have been reviewing capital protected leveraged investments which can be used in Super. They have one which seems to meet my requirements.
> 
> I Look forward to catching up with any members for a beer afterwards.




Correction: the Novotel is on Adelaide Terrace


----------

